# Copper, Brass & Bronze alloys explained



## jimdoc (Feb 8, 2018)

Copper, Brass & Bronze alloys explained;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN0LF2t-tf0

Stainless Steel Grades Explained;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZdcucQDAE


Aluminium Alloys Explained;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyDG7Wt3lmE


----------



## anachronism (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks Jim. 

Jon


----------

